
Obama cancels Y Combinator visit because of "security considerations" - jasondc
http://blog.sfgate.com/nov05election/2014/05/06/obamas-two-days-in-bay-area-y-combinator-out-walmart-in/
======
technifreak
"Obama’s star turn at a Democratic National Committee fundraiser at Y
Combinator in Mt. View has been changed to a new location because of logistics
and security considerations. The event, co-hosted by Yahoo CEO Marissa Mayer
and Y Combinator CEO Sam Altman, is now slated at the Fairmont Hotel in San
Jose, sources say."

------
ericcumbee
Odd from my experience (I helped with a campaign when President Bush made two
trips down to Georgia for us). The Venue security and logistics of the trip
are vetted and verified by the Secret Service and White House travel office
well before an announcement is made. Makes me wonder if the Political Affairs
office is not in sync with the Secret Service. Which would not surprise me
because the Protective Detail Secret Service agents that I met were some of
the nicest coolest people you could hope to meet, while the Political Affairs
people tended to be pricks to say the least.

------
andremedeiros
Link bait B.S.

